# Na ka24de



## 95_NA_ka24de (Feb 16, 2010)

Alrighty, im building up a KA all NA. I do have a few questions to anyone who may have done this before or anyone who may know...

What is the biggest cam i can put in the ka24 before i have to cut/shorten valves? 

What is the best cam out there?

Thats all i can think of right now i'll post more later.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

With very high lift cams, you would have to use custom pistons with deeper valve pockets.

There many good cams available such as JWT, Crower, Colt, HKS.


----------

